# Gen-shi labs legit?



## doohgk (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm looking at getting Arimidex for my PCT AI because the site I'm ordering from doesn't have Aromasin. 

Gen-shi labs is offering 30 tabs of 1mg for $42, yet it would cost me $135 for only 28 tabs or 1mg from Astra Zeneca.

Plus in the PCT section of this site, Gen-shi uses the same picture for their Arimidex, Clomy, and Tamox. 

Can anyone vouch for Gen-shi or is this yet another case of too good to be true?


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 15, 2011)

instead of asking the same questions..why you new buyers..try to find your answer around using the forum Search funtion? 

Genshi is legit..and even the walls know it.


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Nov 15, 2011)

pharmaceutical grade adex is ridiculously expensive, you would be looking to pay much less with any ugl.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gen shi has one of the best reputations around.  I've used their products and all were g2g.


----------



## lsutops (Nov 15, 2011)

your source doesn't have aromasin? try a different source.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 15, 2011)

well I've looked into it and the source seems very reliable and they're offering a discount which is very appealing because money is a big issue. Is Aromasin really that much superior to arimidex that I should find a new source just to get it?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 15, 2011)

doohgk said:


> well I've looked into it and the source seems very reliable and they're offering a discount which is very appealing because money is a big issue. Is Aromasin really that much superior to arimidex that I should find a new source just to get it?



No


----------



## Djlayboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Gen-shi is legit... Used their adex and nova both very good.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm still unsure about Gen Shi myself I've been taking the test E for about a month now and the injections are painful as hell but it seems to be working. And when I say painful I mean it absolutely fucking hurts! With that being said all my research about them has been good.


----------



## testodave (Nov 15, 2011)

Anything geh-shi =g2g


----------



## yzfrr11 (Nov 16, 2011)

Gen-Shi is top quality. They've been a highly regarded lab for many years.


----------



## USMC (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep they are GTG.


----------



## slimshady95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure why not..


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 17, 2011)

yea thats what i heard.  I am going to be running my gen shi test e in the the next few months.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Nov 17, 2011)

Got too bloated on this cycle and hopped on their adex.  Cut 10lbs of water off in about a week.  Don't try to get away without an AI if you don't get Gyno symptoms.  That much bloat is pretty uncomfortable haha.


----------



## titanman03 (Nov 17, 2011)

ive never heard anything about genshi being fake , but on another board where i spend alot of time a VIP member made a video because he was mad that all of his 2ml genshi vials were short .5ml each . so he made a video and opened multiple vials and just picked them out of many that he had , popped the lid off and sucked it out and they were all short .5cc , he didnt deny that the gear was legit , he just wasnt happy it was short


----------



## Rednack (Nov 17, 2011)

titanman03 said:


> ive never heard anything about genshi being fake , but on another board where i spend alot of time a VIP member made a video because he was mad that all of his 2ml genshi vials were short .5ml each . so he made a video and opened multiple vials and just picked them out of many that he had , popped the lid off and sucked it out and they were all short .5cc , he didnt deny that the gear was legit , he just wasnt happy it was short


if that batch was overdosed the mls will be short...


----------



## saturnfan (Oct 27, 2012)

hey guys, 

my first post here but I found this site off a google question i posed about gen-shi labs. I've used gear before, but it was from friends in gyms, etc. got a lot of mexican and vet stuff. got some deca one time in 200mg bottles and it seemed stronger than some of the mex. test i was using. so, i'm very interested in getting quality american or otherwise, pharmacutical grade stuff. thus, finding gen-shi.

here is my question. I see from the posts here that they seem legit and i want to try them. i like how they package as a supplement, etc. BUT, when it comes to receiving this stuff at home/office, is there anything i can do to lessen the risk? any ideas you guys do to help lessen the chance of running into issues? 

how have you guys not been 'nabbed' i guess is what i'm asking. i'd appreciate the help. i'm 44 and i want to try and remedy the body breakdown i'm experiencing now. i'm on testim (shoulder gel) but although the bloodwork says i'm better off, i sure don't feel like it. haha. im mostly interested in multi-dose vial stuff (injectables=safer).

thanks!


----------



## longworthb (Oct 28, 2012)

L.e^^


----------



## colochine (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol were all going to jail!!!


----------



## Robalo (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## saturnfan (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys, I've got 10 rep points. I deserve better responses than this! hahahaa

Okay, I know this is sensitive to post here so i apologize. i'm not l.e. (law enforcement). i'm not a cop, pig, fuzz, or affiliated with the like. i just figured that there was a 'best' way to do it. i don't want to get back into it, and have my pkg. delivered by a couple cops. hahaha.

Sorry for the bother. I guess I should just do it and not worry too much.


----------



## saturnfan (Oct 29, 2012)

Dang, i just realized...i've got 227,631 negative rep points already. holy shit! hahahaha


----------



## strelok91 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have tried genshi labs dianabol, oxymetholone and clomiphene. They are all good to go especially the drol. The strenght, mood and recovery was at its best. Good lab , a little bit pricey though. Havent tried any oils yet, but from what I've tried I am impressed.


----------

